# test



## kristianity77 (Apr 11, 2006)

hrth


----------



## m_babble (Apr 11, 2006)

htrh


----------



## The Worst (Apr 11, 2006)

hthr


----------



## 754boy (Apr 11, 2006)

hhtr


----------



## Zorn (Apr 11, 2006)

hrth


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 11, 2006)

rhth


----------



## TPi (Apr 11, 2006)

hrth


----------



## DarkLink (Apr 11, 2006)

hrth!


Yay im special too


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 11, 2006)

hrth - a new GBAtemp tradition


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 11, 2006)

H2G2? YEAH!


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth

god, i just had to join in on the fun.


----------



## TPi (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth





hrth! hrth! hrth!


----------



## spudhunter (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 12, 2006)

Crappily avatar'd.


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2006)

What does it mean???
oh well... hrth!  yay!


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 11 2006 said:


> What does it mean???
> oh well... hrth!Â yay!



The question is...what doesn't it mean?

HRTH!!!11!shift+1


----------



## welshwarrior (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth              


puts fear in my bones


----------



## hobotent (Apr 12, 2006)

woohoo!

hrth!


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Check this stuff. 

hrth f'eva


----------



## TPi (Apr 12, 2006)

I DON'T THINK SOME OF YOU ARE TAKING THIS SERIOUSLY ENOUGH.

GET DECK'D.

EDIT: PS: hrth.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 12, 2006)

That's right.  hrth.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth is in no way 'diculous.


----------



## Taras (Apr 12, 2006)

Woot! Forum 'nyms are teh r0x0r.

kyaftb


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Taras @ Apr 12 2006 said:


> Woot! Forum 'nyms are teh r0x0r.
> 
> kyaftb


I have only one thing to say to you. hrth.


----------



## Taras (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 12 2006 said:


> I have only one thing to say to you. hrth.




7 Ways on How to Avoid the Risks Associated with HRTh


----------



## TPi (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Taras @ Apr 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I have only one thing to say to you. hrth.
> ...



The more you know.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 12, 2006)

Umm, is that what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

I think I'll be changing my sig and avatar soon in that case  :'(

LIES! I refuse to believe it. Admins, ban the naysayer! hrth deserves our respect.


----------



## TPi (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 11 2006 said:


> Umm, is that what it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I didn't even notice you had changed anything.


----------



## Taras (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 12 2006 said:


> LIES! I refuse to believe it. Admins, ban the naysayer! hrth deserves our respect.



Troof. Menopause is a serious topic.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Taras @ Apr 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > LIES! I refuse to believe it. Admins, ban the naysayer! hrth deserves our respect.
> ...


If you're 50 and female.


----------



## dice (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 12, 2006)

and all i was doing was testing out my avatar, but look what ive started!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hrth


----------



## Costello (Apr 12, 2006)

And your avatar looks fucking hrth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in french "hrth" means "great". (jk)


----------



## The Teej (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 11 2006 said:


> H2G2? YEAH!



No no, R2D2


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth

This could be better than the great dane disease


----------



## dice (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Mr.Curlynose1 @ Apr 12 2006 said:


> hrth
> 
> This could be better than the great dane disease


maby even dare I say it... GROG!


----------



## Hitto (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm a fucking rebel.


----------



## Julee (Apr 12, 2006)

Hot Rod To Hell?

the hell is going on in here?


----------



## amptor (Apr 12, 2006)

these people aren't female, don't let them fool u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -> angeline, julee
actually julee is probably just ssj4neil in disguise.

peace out.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth some more hrth


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth

(THE HELL DOES THAT MEAN?!)


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy hell people stop making me laugh; there's people in Taiwan giving me weird looks for attempting to laugh quietly and failing miserably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I don't think the people in Taiwan understand hrth either given that, well, they don't speak English, so it's double the weird look I'm getting from people in my living room   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Seriously though, words cannot describe how funny this thread is


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 12, 2006)

Hrth giveth, and the good hrth, he taketh away.
+5 for meme combo!
Hoo-rah!


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 12, 2006)

here, have some hrth everyone.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 12, 2006)

Click the text!


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 12, 2006)

That magnificence of that music truly matches the hrthiness hrth hrth to offer. 






crap.


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah. Who likes ma new sig/ava combo?


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 12, 2006)

it HRTHs my eyes, it rocks so hrthily


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, we need to get hrth into the non hrth-ers


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 12, 2006)

Proclaim hrth to the world!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm a believer!
HRTH!


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2006)

I was sitting at a table with some friends today, discussing the new phenomenon that we've discovered, here at Gbatemp. Hrth.
The bastards tried telling me that Chuck Norris was, dare I say, "better" than HRTH.
Tell me it's not true. TELL ME IT'S A LIE!!!!

Happy trails.


----------



## Costello (Apr 12, 2006)

Chuck Norris & Costello hrth.  ..!
And about the next tourney, you know it's gonna be hrth

btw I'm afraid tshu might not appreciate this topic. hrth = tshu


----------



## Luse (Apr 12, 2006)

I use Tshu to blow my nose...

ACCCCCCCHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOHRTH


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 12, 2006)

To celebrate this hrth'ing momentous occasion. I present to you all...


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 12, 2006)

for hrth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'diculous, shaun, hrthingly 'diculous.


----------



## mynimal (Apr 12, 2006)

That was f'n wierd. I was off doing my business and had my wierd topic senses went atingle. I haven't even been here in a long time.

hrthftw

YO KYOJI HOW YOU DOIN


----------



## TPi (Apr 12, 2006)

OMGOMGOMG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shaun






Planet hrth






hrthy hrth






How to tell someone that when you are hrth


----------



## Costello (Apr 12, 2006)

hrth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(remember your dick/post count does not enlarge/increase when posting on this forum)


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Apr 12, 2006)

i'm not sure but i get the feeling the next time when turning the computer on the first thing i hear is: hrth


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Woots! Now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and hrth are interlinked.

Bring on the fad trust!


----------



## Luse (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 12 2006 said:


> hrth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U Lie!!!






it's much bigger now!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HHHHRRRTHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## mynimal (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Luse @ Apr 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > hrth
> ...



YA RYTE!


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 12, 2006)

QUOTE(mynimal @ Apr 12 2006 said:


> YO KYOJI HOW YOU DOIN


HEY MANG!





 is 'diculous!


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 12, 2006)

Indeed, much more 'diculous than hrth


----------



## TPi (Apr 12, 2006)

Kyoji, that sig is 'diculously kickin' rad hrth-tacular.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks like a chair and I am scared.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 13, 2006)

None match the glory of my king:


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## hrth (Apr 13, 2006)

WHAT?!


----------



## TPi (Apr 13, 2006)

HE IS SAD THAT YOU KEEP SAYING HIS NAME

IT CAN BE VERY ANNOYING YOU SEE

(hrth4life)


----------



## tshu (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay.. seriously. What the heck!? I have been reading this thread for a few days now. Still confused.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 13, 2006)

zomg the hrth has spoked!

EDIT: I mean spoke'd!


----------



## Luse (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL

When Puck sees that hrth is a double account...

HE'S GONNA GET YOU!!!


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2006)

.... aww, it didn't work....


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Luse @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> LOL
> 
> When Puck sees that hrth is a double account...
> 
> HE'S GONNA GET YOU!!!


You mean that was a fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

The wrath of hrth knows no boundaries! The imposter shall surely be exterminated.


----------



## welshwarrior (Apr 13, 2006)

Got Hrth ?


----------



## Taras (Apr 13, 2006)

This post has been edited by *hrth*: Apr 12 2006, 07:07 PM


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 13, 2006)

I gots a present for you Luse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












New SIG4U! It's totally rad-tronic.


----------



## Luse (Apr 13, 2006)

Totally rad-tronic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hrth ftw!!!


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, hrth is getting pretty popular.  A toast to hrth!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





AICh ARr tEE AICh

(btw, what should I do to hrth my hrth ava&sig a little more?)


----------



## TPi (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Apr 12 2006 said:


> Wow, hrth is getting pretty popular.Â A toast to hrth!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add more hrth?


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 13, 2006)

hrth them up, pal!

I think they'd be hrthier uncapitalized.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2006)

I have also upgraded my signature for hrth.  Behold!  The power of MSPaint!


----------



## TPi (Apr 13, 2006)

kickin rad


----------



## 754boy (Apr 13, 2006)

lol this post is totally outta control


----------



## Chakal (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(hrth @ Feb 30 6666 said:


> I'm the alpha and the omega


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Chakal @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(hrth @ Feb 30 6666 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the alpha and the omega












 4U


----------



## TPi (Apr 13, 2006)

for tat.






 for...hat?


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> for tat.







Oh lawd.


----------



## TPi (Apr 13, 2006)

hrth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh wait.  Whatever happened to my Transylvania Twist?


----------



## tshu (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## The Worst (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Skys Fall @ Apr 11 2006 said:


> hthr



i posted 3rd in this thread, now i return and it has become this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why are there no hthr sig and ava's? ehh hrth


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 13, 2006)

hrth?!


trhf!!


----------



## Kainthereaper (Apr 13, 2006)

someone should make a wiki.



hrth


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2006)

April 11th is now officially hrth day!

Meaning that if anyone doesn't use the work "HRTH" in their post gets suspended for the day.


MY FRAKIN' HRTH I AM A GENIuS!


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 13, 2006)

But it's almost the 14th


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Apr 13, 2006)

hrth!


----------



## patrik_zidane (Apr 13, 2006)

aw wth.. i have to get some of this action.. dunno what it is but here it goes, my first hrth: hrth...... DOH.. ohwell, my second then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how do u pronounce it? or is it even sayable?


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, it is.  Watch me:

"hrth"


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 13, 2006)

Right, okay, this calls for drastic measures.

FROM THIS DAY FORWARD I ANNOUNCE THE MILITARY REBELLION "ANTI-HRTH".

All hrthers will be eliminated by means of ignorance. 

IGNORE ALL HRTHERS. JOIN ME IN MY QUEST FOR FREEDOM!

...plz?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> Right, okay, this calls for drastic measures.
> 
> FROM THIS DAY FORWARD I ANNOUNCE THE MILITARY REBELLION "ANTI-HRTH".
> 
> ...



This hrth dealy just plain confuses me. It seems to have popped out of nowhere. So, yeah, I guess I'm just going to go on being confused.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 13, 2006)

If you know hrth, you know not confusion.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 13, 2006)

*cries* That was beautiful, Dirtie.


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 13, 2006)

So......beings as i started this off, does that make me leader??  Or is HRTH too big a force to be controlled by man???


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> This hrth dealy just plain confuses me. It seems to have popped out of nowhere. So, yeah, I guess I'm just going to go on being confused.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hrth is now a meme. It cant be stopped, nor controlled; it must play out its dirty course until people get so sick of it they start killing those who use it (see: Chuck Norris)


----------



## Squiffy (Apr 13, 2006)

frth?


----------



## Eruonen (Apr 13, 2006)

hrth!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2006)

HrTH! (need I say more?)


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh now that is SO wrong! Who did that and how long's it been up there!


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah. hrth 4eva! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





^


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2006)

ZOMG! It's a revolution!






This must be Nintendo's big secret on what the Revolution is going to be able to do! More HRTH then the other consolese!


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> Oh now that is SO wrong! Who did that and how long's it been up there!



ROFL at you!


----------



## Eruonen (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> Oh now that is SO wrong! Who did that and how long's it been up there!


That's the most hrthest thing I've ever seen XD


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> Oh now that is SO wrong! Who did that and how long's it been up there!



I think you put it there to try and attract some attention.


----------



## TPi (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Shaun, you're radtronic.

P.S. Thanks for NOT making it a regular smiley


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 13, 2006)

Hm. I still don't know what it means, but I've used my powers of persuasion to assemble...




































































































































... *MY HRTH ARMY!!!* 





 Fear me puny mortals! Fear meeeeee....


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hardcore.

EDIT:  When are you gonna make the hrth emoticon "clickable" in the left-hand side of the posting screen?  That'd rock.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> Hardcore.
> 
> EDIT:Â When are you gonna make the hrth emoticon "clickable" in the left-hand side of the posting screen?Â That'd rock.


No it wouldnt, then all the hrth-wannabe's would use it all the time


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah, I get what you're sayin'.  I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## TPi (Apr 13, 2006)

This is the biggest Test thread since "hrth-ify the World" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




props to all hrth-ers wordwide.






PS:


----------



## Eruonen (Apr 13, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> This is the biggest Test thread since "hrth-ify the World"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha!
I hope Kyoji doesn't get jealous!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2006)

sorry, i couldnt resist any longer


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 13, 2006)

I was in a gun fight with my rival gang and look what caught my eye! Amazing! hrth's already penetrated America's most hardened streets. 




(that dude on the right is TPi, BTW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -out to mah boy.)


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## TPi (Apr 14, 2006)

the title of test
a gateway for hrth to roam
and more posts from fans

some don't comprehend.
those that do worship all hrth
and its followers

haiku4u


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 14, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Apr 14 2006 said:


> the title of test
> a gateway for hrth to roam
> and more posts from fans
> 
> ...


----------



## TPi (Apr 14, 2006)

ps: kyoji
thine lies are le astounding
no graff in FL land

crime is oh so lo'
and that sounds like 'LOL', oh yes
but it should not, sir

indeed these are fun
yet i have work of lament
no more hrth, great tears

:'(


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 14, 2006)

holy crap haikus
please entertain us with more
they're rocking my socks


----------



## TPi (Apr 14, 2006)

thank you mr. man
compliments are fun to get
why not send more?  yay!

haikus.  radtronics!
will keep up in this style
until puck brings the pain.

:'(


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 14, 2006)

*sends more compliments*
there you go El TPi
ha ha haiku speak


----------



## tshu (Apr 14, 2006)

hrth sucks.


----------



## dice (Apr 14, 2006)

hrth that to ya momma!


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 14, 2006)

hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth
quite a meme, it has become
shout out to the peeps


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 14, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> (Dick too small, laughed at by {staff})
> Oh now that is SO wrong! Who did that and how long's it been up there!


Don't worry Dice, we all noticed. No really, we did *point and laugh*. I thought you'd done it


----------



## TPi (Apr 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Apr 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > (Dick too small, laughed at by {staff})
> ...



dice is mocked by all
staff changed sig for great justice
invisible dick


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Apr 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > (Dick too small, laughed at by {staff})
> ...


Point at what?


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 14 2006 said:


> Point at what?









 Eew

(Or rather, the "point and laugh" emoticon that doesn't exist on this forum. Dammit I keep doing that...)


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 15, 2006)

TPi'n Kyoji
sitting in a dogwood tree
bang bang two headshots


----------



## emirof (Apr 15, 2006)

hrth

Puh, feels good to have done it. My first post here ever and it was a hrth. Guess I'm the best hrth here of all then as 100% of my posts are about hrth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NOO I just realised. This was my seccond post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ! Aw well guess hrth was too much for me to handle. I was a fool to think I could master it in just one post.


----------



## TPi (Apr 15, 2006)

AK47
respawned and ready to rock
both guns a-blazin'


----------



## Remphor (Apr 15, 2006)

hrth  \m/(-_-)\m/


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Shinji (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm gone for a few days, and this is what i've been missing?  Dang....


----------



## tshu (Apr 15, 2006)

hrth ruined my life.


----------



## The Worst (Apr 15, 2006)

all your hrth are belong to hrth


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 15, 2006)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Apr 13 2006 said:


> Right, okay, this calls for drastic measures.
> 
> FROM THIS DAY FORWARD I ANNOUNCE THE MILITARY REBELLION "ANTI-HRTH".
> 
> ...



hrth.


----------



## Menacie (Apr 15, 2006)

This topic made me rofl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn you hrth!


----------



## tshu (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh, I get it now. I finally found out what HRTH stands for: "Hot Rods to Hell"
LINK: http://www.hotrodstohell.com/collectibles_...HRTH_Poster.jpg

So many of you had it all wrong. HRTH is hotter than Hell's Angels!


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 15, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 15 2006 said:


> Oh, I get it now. I finally found out what HRTH stands for: "Hot Rods to Hell"
> LINK: http://www.hotrodstohell.com/collectibles_...HRTH_Poster.jpg
> 
> So many of you had it all wrong. HRTH is hotter than Hell's Angels!



Har har! Yeah!

||
||
||
V 















hrth.


----------



## TPi (Apr 15, 2006)

OH HELLS YEAH


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 16, 2006)

PSI YI YI!

hrth ~ He-Man rocking the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=10...s+secret+powers

Way fab like Rahab!


----------



## tshu (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23KKuoM7HpE...&page=5&t=t&f=b
"tdu*hrth*"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhjBy58emhY&search=hrth
"*hrth*"

But they both suck anyway... almost as much as hrth sucks in the first place.


----------



## DarkLink (Apr 16, 2006)

So... when is some one going to make me a "hrth it!" Phoenix Wright style sig thingymabob....


----------



## TPi (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## square (Apr 17, 2006)

hrth


----------



## RueGorE (Apr 17, 2006)

yay for hrth!


----------



## memyselfandi (Apr 17, 2006)

wow, i just spent a lot of time reading 11 pages of hrth... but it's okay beacuse all kinds of hrth is good! hrth!!!!!!!


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 18, 2006)

feel the wrath of hrth!


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2006)

yay for hrth!


----------



## Teun (Apr 18, 2006)

hrth


----------



## OrR (Apr 18, 2006)

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/UnNewsne_week_of_hrth


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/UnNewsne_week_of_hrth








 i dont wanna live in china if that's true - well, at least not on that day ...


----------



## OrR (Apr 18, 2006)

You probably don't want to live in Saudi Arabia and Iran either...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Apr 18 2006 said:


> You probably don't want to live in Saudi Arabia and Iran either...



got me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i sure as hell won't!


*edit:* refering to the hrth day of course ...


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Dirtie (Apr 23, 2006)

You love doing that don't you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make it into a gif that rotates, that'd be cool.

hrth 4eva


----------



## Elmo W (Dec 12, 2006)

hrth


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## mthrnite (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Burbruee (Dec 12, 2006)

Bring HRTH back to life, people are forgetting about it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hrth.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 12, 2006)

HRTH


----------



## OrR (Dec 13, 2006)

hrth


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 13, 2006)

Ah good old hrth. Allow me to ressurect the Magical Mystical Box of Hrth:











*Make your own Magical Mystical Box of Hrth with this simple cut out model!*




Click for full size.


*Instructions*
1. Print out Magical Mystical Box of Hrth
2. Cut out Magical Mystical Box of Hrth
3. Glue together Magical Mystical Box of Hrth except for top
4. Insert random object into Magical Mystical Box of Hrth (e.g. toothpaste, grain or beard trimmings)
5. Glue top
6. Show friends
7. Repeat until fade

*Some AMAZING Action Shots*


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 13, 2006)

Splendid effort Squiffy! Beautiful result!
(I can tell *h*e *r*eally *t*ried *h*ard.)


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 13, 2006)

Tis the season to be HRTHy!  Fa la la la la, la la, la la!


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 13, 2006)

NOOB Question

Wats a Magical Mystical HRTH Box?


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> NOOB Question
> 
> Wats a Magical Mystical HRTH Box?


hrth


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 13, 2006)

It's MAGICAL!


EDIT:  hrth!


----------



## AppleJuice (Dec 13, 2006)

hrth


----------



## Burbruee (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm gonna print out that nice magical box of hrth!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2006)

*hrth* crystal rainbow power _ACTIVATION!!!_


----------



## Shinji (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> *hrth* crystal rainbow power _ACTIVATION!!!_


Is that YOUR sailor moon doll? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are forgiven though for the awesome avatar you made for me


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)

That's _one_ of my Sailor Moon dolls...
...still looking for a life size, guess I'll have to make one.
..oh and HrtH!


----------



## Shinji (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 14 2006 said:


> That's _one_ of my Sailor Moon dolls...
> ...still looking for a life size, guess I'll have to make one.
> ..oh and HrtH!


all I can say is....great dane!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and wth, they're talkin bout spider monkeys on Scrubs just now


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Dec 14 2006 said:


> and wth, they're talkin bout spider monkeys on Scrubs just now


It's a MEME!!! A MEME I TELLS YA!!!


----------



## martin88 (Dec 15, 2006)

What's hrth?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Dec 14 2006 said:


> What's hrth?


What _isn't_ hrth?

(actually I just typed that to hear the clicky sounds.)


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 15, 2006)

THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE
HRTH
HRTH!


----------



## bikingcam (Dec 15, 2006)

what the hecxk is hrth?


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> and wth, they're talkin bout spider monkeys on Scrubs just now


spider monkeys are about the coolest animal EVER


----------



## Shinji (Dec 15, 2006)

New updated holiday avatar.  _Muy_ hrth!


----------



## ediblebird (Dec 17, 2006)

in the begining, kristianity77 created the heavens and the hrth


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 30, 2007)

dAnGeR iN tEh hRtH!!111


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

Crisis in Infinite Hrth's!


----------



## azotyp (Nov 30, 2007)

hrth


----------



## Jax (Nov 30, 2007)

hrth revived this thread!


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## test84 (Nov 30, 2007)

user is the test.
Gordon Freeman will test the test.
for 84th time.


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> user is the test.
> Gordon Freeman will test the test.
> for 84th time.



That was the hrth-est fail ever. I'll let you work out why (hint: hrth)


----------



## Jax (Nov 30, 2007)

hrth is a lie


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2007)

what the hrth is going on in here?


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

its to hrthy to understand.


----------



## Teun (Dec 1, 2007)

Why is this on the portal?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth pleases me with mouth.


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth you man, hrth you.


----------



## Whiternoise (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 1, 2007)

HTHRNITE


----------



## Dominator (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hrth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hrth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hrth


----------



## Gangsta_L (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth?


----------



## lars (Dec 1, 2007)

the cake is a lie, but hrth !


----------



## shootme (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth! ^^


----------



## Dominator (Dec 1, 2007)

whats ?????? http://hrth.net/ really ?


----------



## Beware (Dec 1, 2007)

HRTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 1, 2007)

h-h-h-HRTH-BREAKER!!


----------



## euphemism (Dec 1, 2007)

Wait for it.....wait for it.......*hunrrrgg*......hrth!!!!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth, duuuude


----------



## knl (Dec 1, 2007)

what is this i don't evALL HAIL TO THE GREAT HRTH


----------



## Deletable_Man (Dec 1, 2007)

What this be? The rebhrth of hrth? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

how divine!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 1, 2007)

let peace and hrth reign over the world


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth!


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

dont disturb neighbors.
test is here.
THE test.


----------



## Dingler (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Deletable_Man @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> What this be? The rebhrth of hrth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WIN!

hrth


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 2, 2007)

what in hrth's name is going here?

i see hrth's everywhere...


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 2, 2007)

i dont get it


----------



## James B. (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy hrth day!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> i dont get it



dude, that was hrth man!


----------



## zeppo (Dec 2, 2007)

hrth>9000


----------



## boblen (Dec 2, 2007)

234th hrth !!!!


----------



## test84 (Dec 2, 2007)

hrth = :3


----------



## gov78 (Dec 2, 2007)

ITS OVER HRTH THOUSAND!!!!!!


----------



## OSW (Dec 2, 2007)

9000 + 1 hrth = HRTH


----------



## zeppo (Dec 2, 2007)

I already did that!


----------



## Deletable_Man (Dec 2, 2007)

hrth is for all. There is no having done hrth or doing hrth or ever will do hrth. hrth is the here and now, the past, and the future.

so hrthith DM.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## SineWaveAu7 (Dec 2, 2007)

I just hrth'd your mum!
- Adam


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2007)

int i;

i=hrth

if(keysHeld() && KEY_START) {
iprintf("HrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrt
HrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrthHrth\n");
}

return hrth;
}


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 3, 2007)

He's after my lucky hrth!


----------



## test84 (Dec 3, 2007)

t = h
e = r
s = t
t = h


----------



## Nookadum (Dec 11, 2007)

hrth


----------



## Mieki (Dec 15, 2007)

so what does hrth mean?


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Mieki @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> so what does hrth mean?


...


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(SineWaveAu7 @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> I just hrth'd your mum!
> - Adam
> 
> 
> ...


seeing if multiple quotes work...


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mieki @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > so what does hrth mean?
> ...



I lawled.  Hrth'd, I hrth'd.


----------



## Emu (Dec 27, 2007)

Got HRTH?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Mieki @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> so what does hrth mean?



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hrth


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> int i;
> 
> i=hrth
> 
> ...



int i;?

What's wrong with char i;?


----------



## Jax (Dec 27, 2007)

hrthing in a hrthic hrth!


----------



## FaRReR (May 4, 2008)

yay for hrth!

(sings to the tune of twinkle twinkle little star)
hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth, 
hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth. 
hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth, 
hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth. 
hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth... 
hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth hrth.

Imagine the possibilities with a song like this- No.1 in 200 countries anyone?


----------



## dilav (May 15, 2008)

...hrth...i remember this thread about 2 years ago, n its still alive.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jun 8, 2008)

hrth


----------



## Sephi (Jul 25, 2008)

CODEalias hrth {
ÂÂvar %hrth 1
ÂÂwhile (%hrth < ?) {
ÂÂÂÂecho -a hrth
ÂÂ}
}

/hrth


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

hrth


----------



## Sephi (Jul 25, 2008)

CODE#include 
using namespace std;
int main()
{
printf("hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrth hrth hrthÂÂhrth hrth hrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth\nhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrth hrth hrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth\nhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth\nhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth\nhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth\nhrth hrth hrthÂÂhrth hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrth hrth hrth\nhrth hrth hrthÂÂhrthÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrth hrth hrth\nhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth\nhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth\nhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth\nhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth\n");
ÂÂÂÂsystem("PAUSE");
ÂÂÂÂreturn EXIT_SUCCESS;
}

/*
hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrth hrth hrthÂÂhrth hrth hrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth
hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrth hrth hrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth
hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth
hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth
hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth
hrth hrth hrthÂÂhrth hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrth hrth hrth
hrth hrth hrthÂÂhrthÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrth hrth hrth
hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth
hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth
hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth
hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂhrthÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhrthÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂ hrthÂÂÂÂÂÂhrth
*/

hrth.exe


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 25, 2008)

HRTHTHTH

1001010110101000100101010001010111011110100110101011010000101010001111101010


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

84.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 25, 2008)

85.

wait, what?


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ
lolCatzAtInterWebZ just ate another lolCatzAtInterWebZ

umm, lol ...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 14, 2008)

post #264


that is all


----------



## Gore (Oct 14, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Oh now that is SO wrong! Who did that and how long's it been up there!







lmao


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That image is from a romsite


----------



## xalphax (Oct 14, 2008)

tset


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 16, 2010)

test

The Weekly Wave
*The Weekly Wave is an open community project collectively edited and written with Google Wave. If you have any suggestions, would like to see anything added, or would like to help out in any way please get on our wave and start editing today!*

The Weekly Wave #*2*


*DS reviews** this week:*
ADD REVIEW THREADS HERE


----------



## Donixs (Mar 16, 2010)

But the patch walks

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Searinox (Mar 16, 2010)

ROM:023FD32A                 CMP     R3, #F
ROM:023FD32C                 BEQ     loc_HRTHRTHRF
ROM:023FD32E                 LDR     R3, =0xTFHRTFH
ROM:023FD330                 B       loc_RTFHRTF
ROM:023FD332 ; ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
ROM:023FD332
ROM:023FD332 loc_HRTFHRT                             ; CODE HRTF: sub_HRTFHRT+HRTFHR
ROM:023FD332                 RTF     TF, =HxHRTFHRT


----------



## Sop (Dec 13, 2010)

hrth!


----------



## MMZero (Dec 30, 2012)

hrth to the future.


----------



## mynimal (Dec 30, 2012)

hrth :3


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Squiffy (May 31, 2014)

hrth


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2015)

NECROBUMPING _IS_ COOL 2 DAY









hrth


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> NECROBUMPING _IS_ COOL 2 DAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I herd u like emojis.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 26, 2015)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 27, 2015)

Did they really make a hrth emoji???


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Did they really make a hrth emoji???


no. emojis are dumb.

however, gbatemp does have a hrth emoticon.


oh, yeah, i almost forgot to do this:


Spoiler: Over 9000


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 27, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> no. emojis are dumb.
> 
> however, gbatemp does have a hrth emoticon.
> 
> ...


You killed my phone


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 27, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> You killed my phone


i killed the whole temp. it wasnt able to process the message so i had to cut half of it out.


----------



## Squiffy (Jul 26, 2016)

hrth


----------

